# è da Natale che aspetto la tua lettera



## Uticens678

¡Buenas noches a todos!
Credo di riuscire a tradurre correttamente la seguente frase:
"Da Natale aspetto la tua lettera"-> "Desde Navidad espero tu carta"
Quello che non riesco a fare, invece, è trasformarla in una frase scissa ( che penso si dica " oración escindida" in spagnolo ); perciò "È da Natale che aspetto la tua lettera" non so come tradurla...
Ecco il mio tentativo: "Desde Navidad que espero tu carta".
Aggiungo che queste due frasi non hanno un contesto preciso, le ho inventate apposta per capire meglio come funzionano le frasi scisse in spagnolo.
Grazie in anticipo!!!!!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me dovrebbe essere "Hace desde Navidad que espero..."


----------



## Uticens678

Grazie! Altre opinioni  ?


----------



## Agró

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me dovrebbe essere "Hace desde Navidad que espero..."


No, quella frase non funziona.


*Es desde Navidad que espero tu carta.*
(questa puo capirsi, ma non è comune)

*Desde Navidad espero tu carta.*
(questa andrebbe bene, con enfasi nelle prima metà)


----------



## olimpia91

Si es que entiendo bien:
È da Natale che aspetto la tua lettera=Hace desde navidad que estoy esperando tu carta.


----------



## Uticens678

¡Gracias! Entonces,adémas de la expresión "desde hace", ¿ es posible usar "hace desde" ?


----------



## olimpia91

Se dice "Hace desde Navidad que..." o "Desde hace tiempo que...".
No se puede decir "Desde hace Navidad que..."


----------



## Uticens678

Grazie! Ma allora perché Agró ha scritto ? 




Agró said:


> Hace desde Navidad que espero
> No, quella frase non funziona.


----------



## infinite sadness

Probabilmente perché doveva essere "estoy esperando", come giustamente ha detto Olimpia91.


----------



## Agró

"Hace desde Navidad que espero/estoy esperando" non funziona in Spagna, qualsiasi il tempo verbale in uso.

"hace" e "desde hace" si usano con espressioni di tempo quantificabili: "hace/desde hace dos semanas".
"desde" indica l'inizio del periodo temporale: "desde Navidad", ma non la sua durazione.

"hace desde" semplicemente non esiste (in spagnolo iberico, ripetto).


----------



## Neuromante

Agró said:


> "Hace desde Navidad que espero/estoy esperando" non funziona in Spagna, qualsiasi il tempo verbale in uso.
> 
> "hace" e "desde hace" si usano con espressioni di tempo quantificabili: "hace/desde hace dos semanas".
> "desde" indica l'inizio del periodo temporale: "desde Navidad", ma non la sua durazione.
> 
> "hace desde" semplicemente non esiste (in spagnolo iberico, ripetto).


Manco esiste qua, e penso che da nessuna parte. Deve essere la solita interferenza dal italiano in Argentina.

La frase è:
Estoy esperando tu carta desde Navidad
Desde Navidad estoy esperando tu carta


Es "*estar esperando*" y no "*espero*"


----------



## Uticens678

Agró said:


> "Hace desde Navidad que espero/estoy esperando" non funziona in Spagna, qualunque sia il tempo verbale in uso.
> 
> "hace" e "desde hace" si usano con espressioni di tempo quantificabili: "hace/desde hace dos semanas".
> "desde" indica l'inizio del periodo temporale: "desde Navidad", ma non la sua durata.
> 
> 
> "hace desde" semplicemente non esiste (in spagnolo iberico, ripeto).


Gracias una vez más  ... ¿Y en espanyol americano?


----------



## olimpia91

"*È* da Natale che..." por influencia italiana sería "*Es* desde Navidad..."


----------



## Uticens678

última pregunta : ¿cómo de raro sería decir una frase como "Es desde Navidad que espero tu carta." ?


----------



## Elxenc

Uticens678 said:


> ¡Buenas noches a todos!
> Credo di riuscire a tradurre correttamente la seguente frase:
> "Da Natale aspetto la tua lettera"-> "Desde Navidad espero tu carta"
> Quello che non riesco a fare, invece, è trasformarla in una frase scissa ( che penso si dica " oración escindida" in spagnolo ); perciò "È da Natale che aspetto la tua lettera" non so come tradurla...
> Ecco il mio tentativo: "Desde Navidad que espero tu carta".
> Aggiungo che queste due frasi non hanno un contesto preciso, le ho inventate apposta per capire meglio come funzionano le frasi scisse in spagnolo.
> Grazie in anticipo!!!!!!



 Ciao,

disiento de algunos comentarios. Y vengo a coincidir con Agró: 

*Es desde Navidad que espero tu carta.*
(questa puo capirsi, ma non è comune)  

*Desde Navidad espero tu carta.*
(questa andrebbe bene, con enfasi nelle prima metà)    _*(Questa è la mia apportazione/contributo, di Elxen) C'è la possibilità dei mettere un "que" fra "navidad" e il verbo sperare, per donare più enfasi*_




Uticens678 said:


> última pregunta : ¿cómo de raro sería decir  una frase como "Es desde Navidad que espero tu carta." ?



Yo  añadiría al comentario de Agró que anteponer "es" a "desde" la hace sonar forzada, pedante, y un poco engolada, pero sobre todo a mi me suena como si fuera de otra lengua. No es una construcción castellana, al menos por España.

Saludos.


----------



## Uticens678

Elxenc said:


> C'è la possibilità dei mettere un "que" fra "navidad" e il verbo sperare, per donare più enfasi


¿Pero entonces mi primer intento de traducción estaba correcto =(Desde Navidad que espero tu carta.)?


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Yo tampoco considero que esté correcto: "Hace desde Navidad..."  Coincido con Agró y con Elxenc. Sin embargo quiero añadir que: si la frase es "Desde Navidad espero tu carta" suena suave, a una conversación casual; pero si es "Es desde Navidad que espero tu carta" le da énfasis, suena a reclamo, a que desde hace mucho tiempo espera la carta.

En Guatemala, "Es desde Navidad que..." no suena para nada raro.


----------



## Uticens678

Muchas gracias; ¿ pues la frase "Desde Navidad que espero tu carta; ahora empiezo a perder la paciencia" es correcta en todos los países en los que se habla espanyol ?


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

¿Has agregado "ahora empiezo a perder la paciencia" a la frase o eres tu el que empieza a perder la paciencia porque tienes diferentes opiniones en el foro?

Si tu frase empieza con "Desde" omite el "que"; es decir: "Desde Navidad espero..." Si la empiezas con " *Es *desde..." entonces sí escribe el "que"; es decir: "*Es* desde Navidad *que* espero..."


----------



## Uticens678

Sí, he agregado una nueva parte para ver si dicha construcción funciona dentro de una frase más larga; no tendría ninguna razón para quejarme, ni me atrevería a expresar de esta manera una queja .  grazie ancora!


----------



## olimpia91

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> Si tu frase empieza con "Desde" omite el "que"; es decir: "Desde Navidad espero..." Si la empiezas con " *Es *desde..." entonces sí escribe el "que"; es decir: "*Es* desde Navidad *que* espero..."



Queda claro que  "È da Natale che aspetto..." no pude traducirse simplemente "Desde Navidad espero...", hay que decir "Es o hace desde Navidad que espero..."
En Argentina y en no se  dónde más preferimos decir "Hace desde...", que signfica "Hace el tiempo que ha trascurrido desde Navidad hasta ahora que espero..."


----------



## Neuromante

"Hace desde Navidades" *NO* existe en español. Si es un localismo, es eso: Un localismo. Y en este caso contradice la gramática y la hace chirriar. Que le quede bien claro a cualquier italiano: No es correcta la construcción "Hace desde" Y ha quedado muy claro que todo el mundo lo ha dicho menos tú.

Y vuelvo a señalar que el problema está en que es "estoy esperando" y no "espero"


----------



## olimpia91

La mitad de lo que se habla en España son localismos y no por eso deja de ser castellano, Bueno, quizás sí.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Uticens678 said:


> ¿ pues la frase "Desde Navidad que espero tu carta; ahora empiezo a perder la paciencia" es correcta en todos los países en los que se habla espanyol ?



Si quieres ser gentil, te sugiero: "Desde Navidad espero/estoy esperando tu carta; empiezo a perder la paciencia." Construida de esta manera solo indicas que estas esperando. Pero si quieres manifestar que ya te desesperaste, que no le crees, que ya estás molesto, etc., yo te sugiero: "Es desde Navidad que espero/estoy esperando tu carta; empiezo a perder la paciencia."

No entiendo por qué surgen las discusiones en los foros; me pasó el otro día con "agüita", un diminutivo que no existe, pero que en algunos países se usa con diferentes significados. Considero que si alguien está aprendiendo un idioma, debe aprenderlo correctamente. Para "localismos" está el diccionario y este mismo foro, pero las construcciones gramaticales no responden a localismos: son correctas o no lo son.

El "hace" señala una duración de tiempo, como bien lo dijo alguien ya. Hace una semana, una hora, un mes, etc., incluso *creo* que podría decirse "Desde hace Navidade*s *..." para indicar que es desde hace años. Pero *no *es correcto "Desde hace Navidad..." En Guatemala mucha gente dice "fuiste*s, *comiste*s*, saltaste*s*, etc." en lugar de "fuiste, comiste, saltaste, etc." En México dicen "méndigo" en lugar de "mendigo". Sean localismos o no, no son correctos.

No utilices "Hace desde..." solo "Desde hace...". Estoy de acuerdo con esto: 





Neuromante said:


> "Hace desde Navidades" *NO* existe en español. Si es un localismo, es eso: Un localismo. Y en este caso contradice la gramática y la hace chirriar. Que le quede bien claro a cualquier italiano: No es correcta la construcción "Hace desde"


----------



## Neuromante

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> No entiendo por qué surgen las discusiones en los foros; me pasó el otro día con "agüita", un diminutivo que no existe, pero que en algunos países se usa con diferentes significados. Considero que si alguien está aprendiendo un idioma, debe aprenderlo correctamente. Para "localismos" está el diccionario y este mismo foro, pero las construcciones gramaticales no responden a localismos: son correctas o no lo son.


Hay localismos y localismos. No es lo mismo una variante local, que se atiene a la gramática, al vocabulario, el uso, etc y algo que se usa en un lugar determinado pero es un error. Muchos localismos son correctos y sólo hace falta advertir (Especialmente aquí, en un foro bilingüe) que debe circunscribirse a un lugar determinado. No quiero decir que no se puedan usar fuera de ese sitio, sino que hay que ser conscientes de lo que se hace: Un italiano que use argentinismos cuando hable en español está bien, paro si ha estudiado español en Perú, vive en Perú  y usa argentinismos (O galleguismos,o lo que sea) ya no es correcto, Y si mezcla canarios con (Me he quedado sin palabras, perdón) variantes mejicanas y chilenas estará mal. El de una lengua extranjera debería limitarse a la forma el lugar donde ha estudiado o va a vivir, si no no aprende la lengua, aprende una parodias




pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> "hace" señala una duración de tiempo, como bien lo dijo alguien ya. Hace una semana, una hora, un mes, etc., incluso *creo* que podría decirse "Desde hace Navidade*s *..." para indicar que es desde hace años. Pero *no *es correcto "Desde hace Navidad..." En Guatemala mucha gente dice "fuiste*s, *comiste*s*, saltaste*s*, etc." en lugar de "fuiste, comiste, saltaste, etc." En México dicen "méndigo" en lugar de "mendigo". Sean localismos o no, no son correctos.


Anda, resulta que soy un canario guatemalteco


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Neuromante; lo importante en este y cualquier otro foro de idiomas es que debe regirse al uso correcto de la gramática. También estoy de acuerdo contigo con respecto a las variantes locales (correctas) y los errores locales.     (y)


----------



## olimpia91

Vos no tenés idea de lo que significa localismo:
*
4.* m. Vocablo o locución que solo tiene uso en un área restringida.Real Academia Española 

¿En dónde dice que si es un localismo no existe en castellano?.

Si se usa todos los día en Argentina y los paises vecinos no es un localismo, no es un área restringida, es un área diez veces más grande que España. Sï te parece que contradice la gramática abrí un hilo en el foro de castellano.


----------



## Neuromante

"*Vos no tenés*" "abrí un hilo" son buenos ejemplos de localismo que no deben ser usados a la ligera por alguien que no sea argentino.

Ahora, bájate los humos y reléete lo que hemos escrito.
No es lo mismo un localismo que algo mal dicho y que sólo se dice mal en un lugar determinado.

Si las cosas fueran como tú estás diciendo sólo podrían ser errores gramaticales aquellos errores que estuvieran extendidos en TODO el ámbito de la lengua española y cualquier error que se limitara zuna zona tendría que ser dado por correcto en virtud de unas pataletas ensoberbecida como la que has tenido hace unos minutos. Eso sin tener en cuenta que eres tú quien está diciendo que se usa en toda Argentina y añadiendo los países vecinos, por lo que sabemos a lo mejor se usa en tu barrio. No tenemos garantía de que sea de otra manera.

Por otro lado: Lo que hemos dicho es que los errores gramaticales son errores gramaticales, sin que influya el número de personas que lo cometen, y que los localismos (Reales) no son errores por muy poca que sea la gente que los uses. Es decir: Que estás apoyándote en lo que no hay para montar un discurso político racista reivindicativo, muy mala ayuda para los italianos y para el resto de los hispano parlantes del foro.. Apoyaré cualquier localismo siempre y cuando se especifique que es un localismo, lo que no haré es darle patadas a la gramática, ni dejaré que nadie lo haga por sus reivindicaciones políticas. Sean éstas las que sean.
[...]


----------

